

Handibot: Your Own CNC Router - stevenwinter
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1320575205/handibottm-a-smart-digital-power-tool

======
EEGuy
Saw this just today. Interesting how the company is spreading the risk of this
hardware project by:

* Outsourcing-and-(partly?)-open-sourcing the manufacturing (and probably all of the customer service) to anyone who'll sign up via their "100k Garages" website

* Open sourcing the API

* Soliciting app developers to build job-specific smartphone apps to send a CNC data stream to the hand-held CNC router table.

Seems like the target end user market would be carpenters and contractors who
do custom high-end work on-site.

